# Worming lactating and pregnant goats



## Lizzy254 (Jul 11, 2016)

Which wormers are the safest for lactating and pregnant goats? I've read that Safeguard is not a very effective wormer but is the safest. Thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For human milk consumption or just does raising kids?

All dewormers are safe for lactating does raising kids. 
Valbazen is not safe for pregnant does.


----------



## Lizzy254 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for responding so quickly. Since we are just beginning this journey in raising goats they are just pets and not for milking (yet).


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Safeguard is effective only in some areas, mostly for tapeworms at this point (if you see segments of white "rice" in their poop or a whole tapeworm)

Here is a great chart from the American Small Ruminant Consortium on the dosages of various dewormers for goats, usually the dosages are much higher than what is printed on the various bottles. Remember, for 99% of dewormers, it is very important to dose twice, 10-14 days apart, to catch the next stage of parasites, as no dewormer kills every stage (larvae, adult, eggs, etc.)

http://media.wix.com/ugd/aded98_c7a6cc3b624043aeaefe8693f9f13c71.pdf

Their page is very informative if you care to browse: http://www.wormx.info/#!dewormers/chvu


----------



## Lizzy254 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------

